# Harmony 950



## Barb (Mar 23, 2003)

Just got the Harmony 950 (without the hub) remote and setting it up with all my devices was pretty easy. Except for one thing. It automatically sets up a step in the “Watch tv” activity to power up and power down my Tivo Bolt. So what happens is whenever I turn on that activity, my Tivo goes into Standby. When I try to edit that power up or power down command in the Harmony software, it won’t let me delete those commands. It’s like they are default commands. And when I follow all the steps in the Tivo device setup in the Harmony software, it lets me choose that I never want to power up or power down the Tivo, but nothing changes in the activities. Very frustrating. Any other Harmony users out there that know how to get around this?


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Why don't you want it to power down -it still records everything and still supports the MINI's etc. just saves you money/ power


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Go into the Device settings in the Harmony software for the Tivo itself (not in the Activity) and pick the option "this device has no power buttons" or "always leave this device on". Something along those lines will fix it. You may have to re-run your activity setup again, but I usually don't have to resort to that.

I agree that standby sucks. It saves virtually no energy (money), kills your live tv buffers and takes longer to start up.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Absolutely the only way I ever successfully got my Harmony to *always* leave the power alone was to use a cheap universal remote set to a device I don't own, then have the harmony learn some remote code from it (like fast forward or something) and call this totally irrelevant code the power toggle. No matter what settings I picked in the harmony, there were always "special" times it decided it should power toggle (for no reason I was ever able to deduce). This works great, because even when it tries to toggle the power, it fails to do so.

Here's my Harmony Elite review: My Harmony Elite


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

mdavej's procedure above will accomplish this.

-KP


----------

